# got me self an SR20DET :)



## s13fx (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey I jsut got a S14 SR20DET engine from http://www.jazzproparts.com 
I currently have a 1990 240SX. Now I read up a lot on the swap. here is what I got with the whole setup.

Complete Motor
•Throttle Body
•Transmission 5Spd RWD (with Clutch Assembled to the engine)
•Wiring Harness
•All required Cables
•ECU
•Exhaust Manifold
•Alternator
•Starter
•Power Steering Pump
•Power Steering High pressure Line
•Wastegate solenoid Controller
•Wastegate actuator
•A/C
•Fuel Rail
•Injectors
•Canistor
•Turbo
Now I found out that Im going to need the power steering resavour and linse from a 91 to 94 chassy. Was wondering can I just use the ones off my KA, and also they also sell a seperate ignitor chip and a MAF. Now what do I nmeed an ignitor chip for ? Every where I got this is the first time I came accross this. oh and one more thing. IM gonna need the whole gauge cluster from an S14 too? Or is there a way to modify your old tach? Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

s13fx said:


> Hey I jsut got a S14 SR20DET engine from http://www.jazzproparts.com
> I currently have a 1990 240SX. Now I read up a lot on the swap. here is what I got with the whole setup.
> 
> Complete Motor
> ...


i just would have gotten a front clip, you dont need an s14 guage cluster, you just have to get the wiring right for your tach to work, the ignitor chip is used to control the coil packs, i think, and if it doesnt work, then your engine doesnt work, so wait until its almost done, and then if it doesnt fire, you might wanna get an ignitor chip for good measure.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

•For Ignitor Chip, Master Air Flow (MAF), Air Cooler, Pipping Please add $595.00 to the total and call for availability
that is a rip off my friend, and they dont even know what a MAF is.


----------



## nismo200sx16 (Aug 25, 2004)

you need the chip for it to run. but i would just get it off ebay. same with the maf and the piping.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nismo200sx16 said:


> you need the chip for it to run. but i would just get it off ebay. same with the maf and the piping.


yeah, but whats really messed up is they have a 100% startup guarantee, if you spend an extra 600 bucks to get what they took off of it.


----------



## s13fx (Mar 30, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> yeah, but whats really messed up is they have a 100% startup guarantee, if you spend an extra 600 bucks to get what they took off of it.


So basically I do neet the Ignitor chip right, and the MAF, cause I can get those off e-bay for cheap heh. And does the chip hook up to my ECU or wuts up, cause I have never heard of an Ignitor chip lol. And yah I think its funny they they send a engine with no MAF lol.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

s13fx said:


> So basically I do neet the Ignitor chip right, and the MAF, cause I can get those off e-bay for cheap heh. And does the chip hook up to my ECU or wuts up, cause I have never heard of an Ignitor chip lol. And yah I think its funny they they send a engine with no MAF lol.


that is stupid...yes the igniter chip plugs into your wiring harness.there will be two plugs that go into it...also the MAFS you need too


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

how much did the SR cost you there?


----------



## s13fx (Mar 30, 2005)

Loki said:


> how much did the SR cost you there?


With everything tranny, ecu, engine, and the harnest I paid 2600 for the S14 Black top. And I guess thats with out the MAF and Ignitor Chip, which I already found for cheap ON ebay heh


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

s13fx said:


> Now I found out that Im going to need the power steering resavour and linse from a 91 to 94 chassy. Was wondering can I just use the ones off my KA


Yea, You can use the lines from your SOHC KA but your gonna have to bend them into ugly places (most likely under your oil pan) and it will look just nasty! Plus if you dont use a pipe bender and try to bend them by hand, there is a 80% chance that you will kink the lines... that really sucks cause either you will have you PS give in and out when it pleases... or you can pop the line as it goes... I would just save the trouble and go with the 91-94 DOHC KA lines... as for the resivior... you can use the one you have... you just have to move it to the other side of the bay and get some longer hose...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i hope your SR has no start up problems!


----------



## s13fx (Mar 30, 2005)

Loki said:


> i hope your SR has no start up problems!


well Simce I got the ignitor chip I should be fine right


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

s13fx said:


> well Simce I got the ignitor chip I should be fine right


you have gotten yourself in a big mess, and its going to cost a lot more than you expect, you should have researched first, not after.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you should of gotten a front clip.......with EVERYTHING on the engine..... and a garantee start up, some shops give you atleast a 30 day warranty... like Venus-auto in NorCal


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Loki said:


> you should of gotten a front clip.......with EVERYTHING on the engine..... and a garantee start up, some shops give you atleast a 30 day warranty... like Venus-auto in NorCal


they offer a 60 day warranty on the head and block, but i still dont know if i would trust that company, seems they dont know a lot about anything.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> they offer a 60 day warranty on the head and block, but i still dont know if i would trust that company, seems they dont know a lot about anything.



i had a friend that got an RB......but never isntalled it.....sold it to some other dude.....and ive heard good things and some bad, but atleast if something is fucked up they replace it at no charge.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it all depends on the company, i know if im going to do a swap, im going to go out to arizona, and let david install it, because he knows whats up. and he needs money for food  but i atleast know ill get good work done, and i hope he would only hook me up with a good engine.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i need a new door got in a crash


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Loki said:


> i need a new door got in a crash


sucks man, i know some people who are selling an entire s13, every last part, but theyre in tampa. goodluck


----------



## s13fx (Mar 30, 2005)

hmm I really dont know why I got my self in a big mess hehe, Iv done engine swaps before, only thing that got me interested was the whole ignitor chip thing. But from what I have researchd, is the harnest plus right into it and everything. Well I dunno im not worried I got cash to spend hehe.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

s13fx said:


> hmm I really dont know why I got my self in a big mess hehe, Iv done engine swaps before, only thing that got me interested was the whole ignitor chip thing. But from what I have researchd, is the harnest plus right into it and everything. Well I dunno im not worried I got cash to spend hehe.


good luck, hope you dont waste too much money.


----------

